# Lightroom CC says "no photos found" when I try to import from iPhone XS Max



## mike_3 (Jan 12, 2020)

The import dialog comes up, but it says "No photos found" no matter what cable I try.  I've tried rebooting my computer and phone both to no avail.  This used to work fine but stopped around Christmas for no apparent reason.  I now have all this content on my phone that I can't import into Lightroom CC.  To make extra sure it wasn't hardware/cable related, I *was* able to import my videos using the same cables into my Final Cut Pro library.  This is a Lightroom CC issue. Please help!  I'm running LR CC 9.1 on MacOS Catalina 10.15.2


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 12, 2020)

This is a known issue with Catalina 15.2. It is discussed here in several threads. Content on your iPhone could be downloaded by syncing your catalog, however.


----------



## Califdan (Jan 12, 2020)

You can also copy the images from the phone to your Mac using Finder or apple's cloud or any other method used to transfer files and then import them from the folder on your computer


----------

